# Purple Light??



## CARSONIST666 (Jan 24, 2007)

is that **** good?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Nlite-PURple-12...5QQihZ014QQcategoryZ43555QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 24, 2007)

You'd be better off going with just a cool white and warm white fluorescent than that. I think it's out of the spectrum range but I could be wrong. I know full spectrum bulbs give off a violet light but I don't have any experience with this type of bulb. Btw, if you're planning a grow it probably isn't a good idea to post a pic of yourself...anyone could be reading this.


----------



## CARSONIST666 (Jan 24, 2007)

So i really dont care about the law here in va if you recall the sheriff for henry county got busted look it up in any search engine they had caounterfiet and laundering money and a kilo of cocaine dirty cops!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 24, 2007)

CARSONIST666 said:
			
		

> So i really dont care about the law here in va if you recall the sheriff for henry county got busted look it up in any search engine they had caounterfiet and laundering money and a kilo of cocaine dirty cops!!


Hey, I wouldn't worry about the law in VA either but I would worry about some fed knowing what I look like and what state i'm in! Just trying to give some friendly advice.... And if you want a good grow light go here-http://www.insidesun.com/index.php?action=category&id=2 . They have cheap kits with everything included, even a bulb for under $100. Perfect for just starting out and no wiring required, just plug it in and grow:guitar:! Good luck!


----------



## ZMAN (Jan 24, 2007)

inside sun is geat i got a 400w from them. but the purple lights would work from start to finish. they have both the blue and red spectrum in them. as long as the lumens per sq ft is good so will you. but they do seem a little $$$


----------

